
Everything you need to know about AI,ML,CV,NLP - bgs_morph
mltrends is a website that analyzes data available from research papers and multiple industries and evaluates the current trend in Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Computer Vision and Natural Language Processing. The site also collates buzz on social media and blog articles related to these topics.
======
puravparekh
This is a place that gives a good vantage point especially for techno
commercial people

------
genesis_
Good question, I would love to ask them. btw the search definitions is a nice
feature

------
bgs_morph
check the site over here: [https://mltrends.com/](https://mltrends.com/)

------
platypusdoc
How is the data gathered?

------
imbdb
Looks pretty cool.

------
genesis_
Interesting

